# leaving a bank account open when leaving permanently



## saeen

hi all,,, 

i have left UAE more than 2 years back. I couldnt close my bank account when leaving was busy in many other things but left with the balance of less than 5 dirhams. Its a current account and my assumption is its dormant since no transactions. Its Dubai Islamic Bank.

any idea if i get in trouble just in case i enter Dubai again for travel / tourism or even work related.


----------



## Elphaba

The potential issue here is that your account could have a negative balance as charges could have accrued. If you did not want the account, you ought to have closed it before leaving.

Not likely to be an issue for you coming back to the UAE, as they are unlikely to have opened a police case for such a small amount, but this should be clarified. You can either contact the bank directly, or I can assist you.

See link for how: No need to wait for the SMS when re-registering UAE Sim cards - The National


I have contacts at most banks in the UAE and can resolve such issues relatively easily.


----------



## saeen

well i closed all the credit cards, DEWA, DU etc, except this as till last day the settlement payments from employer were pending,,, friday was the flight,,, so couldnt,,, just checked with the bank,,, they were deducting 25 per month because of no salary transfer and now about 500 or so charges but the account is blocked because of no transactions,,, the call center operator didnt have any idea of any legal implications or something,,, so dont know whether to worry about it or forget it,,,


----------



## khabidabi

I am in a similar situation: I have a DIB account that became dormant since I have not used it for 6 months. Now, DIB is telling me that I need to come to Dubai and visit any DIB branch to re-activate my account. I do not have any plans and means to visit Dubai just for that purpose. Please let me know if it is possible to resolve this issue remotely.


----------



## terdubai

I left Dubai last month and just signed and mailed all the forms to cancel my bank account from the US. I tried to do it before leaving Dubai, but omg... One story after another of why they couldn't finalize everything. And then telling me at the last minute that I had to turn in my credit card for the account 45 days before closing it. You should not need to go back to close it.


----------



## dj045

terdubai said:


> I left Dubai last month and just signed and mailed all the forms to cancel my bank account from the US. I tried to do it before leaving Dubai, but omg... One story after another of why they couldn't finalize everything. And then telling me at the last minute that I had to turn in my credit card for the account 45 days before closing it. You should not need to go back to close it.


So whaT happened? Did you manage to close it remotely?


----------



## ukrapp

Which bank was it, because I need to open a bank acount?


----------



## Stevesolar

ukrapp said:


> Which bank was it, because I need to open a bank acount?


They are all more or less the same!


----------

